# διαμπερές διαμέρισμα / οικόπεδο = dual-aspect apartment / through-lot, lot with double frontage



## nickel (Sep 6, 2010)

Σούμα από μια συζήτηση που (δεν) έγινε στο ProZ.

*διαμπερές διαμέρισμα*
Κάποτε η χρήση αυτή του επιθέτου βρισκόταν στο στόχαστρο των γλωσσαμυντόρων, οι οποίοι προφανώς ήθελαν να χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά για τραύματα. Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ:
«*Διαμπερές διαμέρισμα*, που έχει ανοίγματα, δηλαδή πόρτες ή παράθυρα, σε δύο διαμετρικά αντίθετες πλευρές».
Δεν περιλαμβάνουν τα λεξικά το *διαμπερές οικόπεδο*, αυτό που έχει πρόσοψη σε δύο παράλληλους δρόμους.

Σύμφωνα με το (αμερικάνικο) Wiley Dictionary of Civil Engineering and Construction:
*through lot*: Building lot other than a corner lot having frontage on two public highways or streets. Also called *Merged lot*, and *Double-frontage lot*.

Αυτό το _merged lot_ φαίνεται περισσότερο σαν οικόπεδο από συγχώνευση δύο άλλων.
Σε σελίδες του .uk δεν θα βρούμε _*a through lot*_ ή *a double-frontage lot*, θα βρούμε όμως λίγα *a through plot* και _*a double-frontage plot*_. Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε κάτι καλύτερο.
Αν έχουμε σκέτο το διαμπερές, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε _*double frontage*_ (π.χ. _a nice-sized lot with double frontage_).
Κάποιοι σχολαστικοί λένε: _(a p/lot) with frontage on two parallel streets_ (αφού _double frontage_ έχουν και τα γωνιακά οικόπεδα).

Το *διαμπερές διαμέρισμα* μπορεί να είναι _a through apartment_ (εδώ έχει και τη διαφορά από το _floor-through apartment_), αλλά το πιο συνηθισμένο που βρίσκω είναι *dual-aspect apartment / flat*.

Μπορεί να έχει και _double orientation_, διπλό προσανατολισμό, χωρίς ωστόσο να είναι διαμπερές. Πάντως:
*double orientation*: Apartment that has openings on two sides, usually the ends.
http://housingprototypes.org/glossary

Καλά ξεμπερδέματα.


----------

